# BFP - LWC Cardiff procedure



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was lucky enough to get BFP this morning after 13 DP IUI.

I need to call the clinic tomorrow but I can't find anywhere online what happens next. I vaguely remember something about a 7 week scan but is that 7 weeks from IUI or my last period?

Any help would be appreciated, thank you.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi hun,  I also had iui at LWC  Cardiff and I'm also pregnant at last.  U have ur 7 week scan at 7 weeks from ur period.  Or 3 weeks after u find out ur pregnant xxx


----------

